

Ask HN: How to get into (DevOps) recruiting? - fatguybikes

In an average year I probably refer 6-8 friends/colleagues get new jobs. Sometimes I'm able to talk my way into a $5k referral bonus, and always split that with the friend being hired.<p>Since the beginning of December I've been contacted by over 300 recruiters, often for the same position others have contacted me for, and often for positions which have nothing to do with my skill-set. Without fail, every head-hunter is lying or clueless about what they're offering and what their customer is looking for, and this annoys me a lot.<p>Recently I discovered that these parasites mostly work on commission, usually 25-40% of a DevOps' first year salary, which in my area ranges from $120k-$160k. San Francisco is expensive and I'd like to buy a home, which isn't doable on a DevOps' salary unless you win the unwinnable lottery at a start-up, but I'm too old to play that game anymore; I have a family and the risk/reward ratio is incredibly skewed against employees now.<p>I have over twenty years of relevant production Infrastructure experience, so unlike every recruiter/headhunter who has ever contacted me, I know what I'm talking about. As far as recruiting skills, I have a very large network of awesome friends and colleagues. I feel that I became quite competent at networking with the last couple of companies I started.  I'm extroverted, have no social anxieties about approaching people at events and conferences, and I feel like I could provide a much better recruiting experience to job candidates and to employers. I'm a no-bullshit sort of engineer and I'm not going to waste anybody's time because I value my own so highly.<p>My question is: how do I get my start in recruiting, and is there anything I need to know legally/contract-wise?
======
relaunched
If I was you, I would reach out to a boutique recruiting firm and strike an
arrangement. For example, 50%-50% commission only (I'm not sure if that's fair
or not). But, a niche firm would have the contract part down and all you would
need to do is find and place the employees. And since the market for good
people is hot, your network and ability to evaluate talent, is probably of
high value.

Good luck.

~~~
censoreme
..."all you would need to do is find and place the employees."

If it were that easy do you think everyone would do it? He should join a firm
and learn the business. there's more to it than what appears on the surface.

------
shail
Are you thinking of getting into it fulltime? IMHO, if you are an engineer
then doing this fulltime might not be that fulfilling. But I might be wrong.

But do share your experiences. I am curious to know.

